# Air paint spraying setup



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

I need to repaint a wood dresser and I am wondering if I can spray it with my compressor setup. I have a 3 gal oil lube craftsman compressor. It is rated at 2.4 scfm at 90 psi and 3.7 scfm at 40 psi. Is there any spray gun that will do a decent job with this compressor? It's not a big job so if I have to wait some for the compressor to "catch up", that's not a huge deal.
Or should I just give up on the idea of spraying it and roll?

thanks,
-sammy


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I switched to airless years ago so my recollection of air sprayers is a little foggy. First, you don't use 90 psi for spraying, I think it is 40 psi or a little higher. You will probably be marginal have have to wait for catch up but if you tank is big enough and the dresser small enough you could be fine. 

If you haven't bought the spray gun yet, look at the HVLP guns. They seem to be all the rage now. HVLP stands for High Volume, Low Pressure. That should work better for you.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*HVLP*

This is a true HVLP gun that uses compressed air with a pressure pot. HVLP runs below 40 psi and you can also get a gravity feed cup that attaches to the top of the gun but I do the inside of cabinets and need to get at some weird angles so I use the pot. A three gallon compressor is a little small but the good thing about this type is you don't use air until you pull the trigger so your compressor cycles less. You do need a water separator and no oil in the air so filter it. This setup was around $400.00 but Harbor Freight has some cheapies, that's where I got the pot but threw the gun away. I have a better picture somewhere.


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice. I looked into upgrading my whole air setup but then decided I'm not going to use it enough to be worth it. So I just used a foam roller and saved my pennies for other projects. Worked out fine, it has the rolled texture but it looks good.

-sammy


----------

